# Raccoons



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Does anyone here hunt them? If so do you have a hound? Where? It seems theres nobody that really hunts them or talks about them in ND. lets get them damn egg robbers!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

its pointless to hunt such a benign animal in the wild. the only reason to kill one is if its killing your chickens or getting into your trash, and even then i dont condone it. they are mostly harmless and usually arent eaten so i would suggest that they be left alone unless they bring problems to you


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have eaten **** and it was great. Not good cold as the meat seemed really greasy like cold Crisco. Even since seeing where the red fern grows I have always wanted to hunt *****. I love the sound of hounds. I would have to eat them though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

this is why books are the devil. if people stopped reading and getting ideas about killing things we would all be dead right quick. i just hope you dont read "a tale of two cities" anytime soon.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MT are you just a pot stirrer? I don't read. I watched a movie. Just because it aint your brand of hunting don't knock it. **** is legal to hunt and not bad table fair. I think you have spent too much time at the petting zoo. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

pot is legal in england too, does that make it right? stirring the pot has nothing to do with it, shooting an animal that is crud for eating and isint bothering you is a plain out waste. you have no idea about how killing off every **** we saw would affect the wildlife that rely on it to keep it in check. and you should have read the book it was much better.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MT when did I say I want to kill every ****?? I think I would be very satisfied with about 6 for the year. Hey if pot is legal in England then that is fine. I for one have never smoked it but I hear it is great stuff. If you read my other post you would see that I think **** is very tasty but you don't does that mean I can not hunt it and feed my family?. Just because you don't does not mean no one should eat it. Its the USA buddy not MT's World. You do what you like to do and eat what you want to eat. Some don't eat pike, some do.



> this is why books are the devil. if people stopped reading and getting ideas about killing things we would all be dead right quick.


So should I read the book since books are the devil. I think you need to retype that quote. Your first sentence suggests we should not read. The second line suggests we all should read about killing otherwise we are all going to die real quick. I am confused but I am not a scholer. Or maybe your suggesting we all should die. Break it down for me.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

i believe that was well said Porkchop. And i wasnt asking for an opinion on **** politics just wanted to see if many of you guys had it. if i told you to close your eyes ...and i had 5 different meats. the one you like the most was the ****. would that make you not like it just cause its ****? and not everything that is hunted has to be eaten though...(but i hear **** pot pie...) as long as someone makes good use of them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Right On stolenbase. I am just tired of people jumping on others for what they like to do. Its time people start standing up to this crap. Its the USA and as long as its legal and you enjoy doing it and your doing it for good reason then do it. I ain't going to not do things just because someone else don't like it as long as I am not hurting anyone. I think this forum was made to help people, not to jump and bash them. Just my opinion.

That being said lets plan a **** hunt!! :beer:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

hella yah! and by the way im all for a **** hunt :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well by the statement at the start of this thread "lets get them damn egg robbers!" i assumed that we wanted all the raccoons dead. i dont judge people who hunt, i hunt and fish. but i have never seen anyone feed a family with raccoon. there are more favorable meats which are more plentiful such as deer and trout. my whole point is, if you want to kill something you had better have a damn good reason for it. if you are going to kill a deer, eat it and tie flies with it, if you kill a raccoon you had better eat it. some people kill for fun especially smaller animals like raccoon and waste it. never kill something without reason.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MT I agree about not just killing things. I did not start the thread. I simply replied that I have interest in hunting some *****. Hunting does not even emply killing. Just getting out and hearing the dogs would be good enough for me. Don't get me wrong I love the kill. So many emotions go along with it. However when hunting that is not my main objective. I am sure I don't have to say this but there are many aspects to the hunt. As far as feeding the family goes well I don't want to give you a sad story but I know what it is like to only have five bucks in my pocket and have to live off that for a couple of weeks. I am not in that position anymore however I will feed my family ****, snake, pidgeons, turtle, horse, eels, or whatever else I had to so for one they know it is good to eat and two they are not above it. Too many people out there who are too good to do things or eat things. I don't mind going back to the primal instincts of being a human. You can look down on that or think it is nasty but if you ate deer every day you would need a change. If you ate halibut everyday you would need a change. **** may not be the meal of choice but it is a nice change from time to time. I guess I am very open minded. I never take nothing for granted. I know what it is like to have a pocket full of cash and I know the opposite.

I am not the smartest guy but I did not just fall off the truck. I know you need a certain balance for nature to succeed. So if you killed all th ***** then something else may suffer. I think we are seeing that with all the Wolve issues out there. Also if you look at the introduction of fox for fur production in certain parts of Alaska and the damage they have done to certain goose species.

I am not trying to be a preacher or anything. It just seemed to me that in this post and a few others you have come off pretty strong. Almost as your looking for a fight or a debate. I am all for either but not all are. I don't walk on egg shells but this is not my website so with respect to that you have to consider you may jump on a potential member to this sight. I know if I got jumped on I would probably still be a guest. Why would I want to pay when I get jumped on for a simple question. Take the post about the 8 Gauge for instance. Just a guy asking a simple question and you jumped on him or made a remark. I am not one for spairing feelings but this is not my site so I respect the wishes of the owner. If someone posts something stupid (to me) I just ignore it. I am definitetly not a "Lets Give Peace a Chance" person. Some times you have to woop it up.

All I can end with is maybe one day I can invite you over for a **** dinner. Maybe you would like it and maybe you would go out and try to bag maybe one a year just for that **** taste or even to just appreciate the other meats you have to eat or maybe donate to hunters for the hungry. Dam I think this might be my longest post ever!! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well i completely agree with you on that one. If you had to feed a family and you were in a tight situation, im sure i would eat **** too. hell i will probably eat it some time in my life just to see how it tastes. you see im used to the yahoo's here in michigan with a kill everything in sight attitude, so when i hear something remotely like it, it sparks something inside of me and i have to argue it. you are also right about the 8 gauge post, i shouldnt have said that but i guess we all have bad days and i saw it as better to vent on someone that i dont know than a friend. i shouldnt have done that and i will try to watch my tongue in the future. I would like to take you up on that opportunity but you would have to come to michigan first, and i dont think even the **** is worth that much gas money.

Truce :beer:, Tiger


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

i wasnt having a killem all mentality at all. simply stating fact bout the little guys.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Truce it is! :beer: And if your ever haveing a bad day and need to vent just send me a nasty PM. That is the kind of guy I am. I don't mind being a punching bag. You never know I may make it it Mich one day or maybe you will have to come out to ND for a hunt! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sounds like a plan, pork chop.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

yet another case of people on the Net just assuming soemthing, and jumping all over the place and flamming. if you WAITED or maybee, i dont know, ASKED FOR CLERIFICATION. you could have avoided the mix up.

and i dont see anything wrong with eating ****. Hell, when im hungry, ill eat anything that isnt poisonous. wood chucks, squirel, ****, opossum. what ever. FOOD IS FOOD IS FOOD IS FOOD. Take grapefruit for instance. i think its discusting. uke: but ill eat it if im hungry. same goes for beets and pickled eggs. I HATE them, but if there on the table, ill eat them anyway. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

***** eat duck eggs. thats enough 4 me.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Ya dont say...........i would to. cept id hatch the eggs, and USE them to lay more eggs....wich i would eat.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Well, here's the guy in the south finally speaking up. Raccoon hunting with hounds is an old tradition down here. The meat can be eaten and is really enjoyed by some (I hear it tastes kind of like chicken  , just kidding). The fur is still somewhat valuable and it is hunted and trapped as a fur-bearing animal as well. As a matter of fact, my brother-in-law got pinched for doing something stupid and had about 30 skins in his freezer, cost him about $100 for every one, and had to really scamper to avoid losing all of his guns he used for raccoon hunting, truck, etc. And to set the record straight, the "cute little fellers" are mean as sin. One raccoon can tear up a whole pack of dogs. I'm not an avid hunter of them myself. Heck, I can't find the time to deer hunt as much as I want. But, I'm not about to stand by and let someone "Disneylize" them. Let's just mix them with "Thumper, Flower and Bambi." They're nasty animals and if anyone wants to hunt them, fine. Someone above was right, they eat eggs, all kinds of eggs, whatever they find: duck, goose, turkey... And I will be surprised if they are ever hunted anywhere near extinction, about like muskrats.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sdeprie

I shoot every **** I see. They are prime here by about late October. Prime enough to get ten bucks anyway. One winter day it warmed up and they came out. A friend and I were driving by an old vacant farm and they were our on the crick. About six I think. Anyway, out come the 223 and we laid them all down. My hunting partner took them to the fur dealer, and if I remember right did a little better than $10. We may have a lot of ducks here in North Dakota, but predators can get as much as 90% of the nests. Even more in some areas. Our local club has a predator contest. You get your name in the drawing for a new gun for every set of ears you turn in. At the end of the year they draw for a winner. Also, every month there is a $20 prize for the most ears. We shoot the snot out of predators in North Dakota. The reason I like ducks so well is they make great predator food. More predators for me to hunt. My choices are Coyote first, then fox, ah, let me see now what next. Oh, ya furry critters, then feathered. I'm trying to be a little goofy here, but the truth is many animal populations need some control. The balance of nature that armchair biologists like to talk about doesn't function that well anymore. We have disrupted nature beyond her ability in some cases. There is nothing wrong in nocking back a predator population to benefit a species you like to hunt. I enjoy trying different kinds of food, and that includes animals. If it flies, runs, or crawls, I have probably eaten it at one time or another.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Just so I have this straight. You shoot racoons. Right?  I remember my other brother-in-law, many years ago, sent me up into a tree after a dead racoon he shot the night before. Only problem, it wasn't completely dead, like not at all. (Oh s&^*^%) Out came the machete and split its head open and I get yelled at for ruining the pelt. :******: Last time I went up in a tree for one, I can tell you. I wonder how 17's would do on them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think a 17 would do a find job. I don't hunt specifically for *****, I am simply opportunistic and shoot them with whatever is handy. I suppose the old 22lr has accounted for the majority of the ***** I have shot. I have used everything from a 22lr to a 50 cal muzzleloader, and a bow. I have shot a number with a 44 mag loaded with CCI 200 gr hollow point 44 special loads. It is their Blazer ammo, and the hollow point is so big that it normally doesn't exit. On the farm where I grew up it was nearly impossible for a sweet corn patch to ripen. They were tough on the chickens too.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Back when I lived on a farm, I could afford to be opportunistic, too. Ya got 15 minutes? Go for a walk. Take the 22, or whatever. Now, when I go out on public hunting land, I don't feel the freedom to just go plinking like I used to do. Of course, when the odd possum wanders into the nighbor's back yard, and won't leave, I feel it is my civic duty to do something about it. 8) Not much hunting,there. Didn't even have to look through the scope.  they say racoon hunting is a lot of fun, but it's mostly at night, and I really need my beauty sleep.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

in New York where I grew up and aveage I killed over 800 raccoon per monthly and I never tastes it I gave away to people who were hungry. How well u cook for ****? I am curious. Now I lives in ND I see very few **** here but the more I see is coyetes around in ND


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

wow that averages to 27 ***** a night, you must not have had time for much else, like eating or sleeping :lol:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have old partner help and split money for hides... raccoon are alot of work to remove all fats!!


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello everyone. Today is my first day on this board and I couldn't help but notice your topic, and thought I might share my thoughts. 
I've **** hunted with hounds for several years and I love it. The Black and Tan Coonhound is my breed of choice. I can't speak for all **** hunters, but I can tell you this; *Most* **** hunters today DO NOT kill the ***** their hounds tree. *Most* hunters (myself included) do it for the love of the sport, the sound of a hound treed, and the feeling we get from being out in the woods hunting. *Most* **** hunters know that if you kill all the ***** tonight, you won't have any to tree tomorrow night. That's why *most* **** hunters harvest very few *****.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Michael Brigman said:


> Hello everyone. Today is my first day on this board and I couldn't help but notice your topic, and thought I might share my thoughts.
> I've **** hunted with hounds for several years and I love it. The Black and Tan Coonhound is my breed of choice. I can't speak for all **** hunters, but I can tell you this; *Most* **** hunters today DO NOT kill the ***** their hounds tree. *Most* hunters (myself included) do it for the love of the sport, the sound of a hound treed, and the feeling we get from being out in the woods hunting. *Most* **** hunters know that if you kill all the ***** tonight, you won't have any to tree tomorrow night. That's why *most* **** hunters harvest very few *****.


This makes sense to me. It is always nice to hear from someone who hunts with dogs.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will shoot every **** I have the oppurtunity to shoot. ***** eat pheasant eggs. I enjoy hunting pheasants and want a larger pheasant population in the area I hunt. Am I being selfish and thinking only of what I want? I don't think so.

I will also shoot every skunk or coyote I have the opportunity too. Skunks are just as bad if not worse as far as eating pheasant eggs and have anearned reputation of having a strong chance of carrying rabies. Coyotes are terrible on the Pheasant pupulations also.

All 3 species of these animals are varmits. Do I want them gone and extinct? No, I would just like for there to be far less of them.

Whenever I see one of these varmits I very much enjoy letting the air out of them. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If someone has a favorite racoon recipe, start a new thread with it. I may be interested in finding a use for those little critters !!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Louisiana is famous raccoon , mustrat, beaver, and nutria meats resipes


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

MossyMO -
I've had **** cooked just about every way there is to cook one, and I have not had a good one yet. BBQ, baked, boiled and/or fried - ***** just aren't good eating. JMO
However, I do have a few recipes I can give you if you're still interested.


----------

